# Luciano Cilio



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Saw that there wasn't a thread for Luciano Cilio (1950-1983), an Italian minimalist composer. He only really composed one piece of any note, _Dialoghi del presente_ but it's a really beautiful, strange and haunting piece that deserves to be heard. He unfortunately comitted suicide at the age of 33.


----------

